# Blasc speichert meine Daten nicht :(



## Mexx8828 (11. August 2008)

Bitte helft mir, Blasc will meine Daten net speichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Mexx8828


----------



## Ocian (11. August 2008)

Du meinst die LogIn Daten und die Einstellungen im BlascClient?

Welche Betriebssystem nutzt du und wo hast du den BlascClient installiert?


----------



## Mexx8828 (11. August 2008)

Der Blasclient bzw. der buffed Ordner ist im wow Hauptverzeichnis. Ja ich kenn die Einstellung und ich hab da nur ein Profil aktiv und das ist Kashirá. Aber nichtmal von dem Char speichert er was ab.


----------



## Crysta (11. August 2008)

Ich hab das problem auch teilweise :s
Die chars sind zwar drin, aber sie werden kaum upgedatet... auch wenn ichs manuell klick, keine aktualisierung :O


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (12. August 2008)

Crysta schrieb:


> Ich hab das problem auch teilweise :s
> Die chars sind zwar drin, aber sie werden kaum upgedatet... auch wenn ichs manuell klick, keine aktualisierung :O



Eurem Problem schliesse ich mich an. Hab bei Blasc alles so eingestellt, dass es für alle Chars von mir funzen müsste. Jedoch speichert er für 3 Chars keine Daten und aktualisiert sie auch nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Spiel wird auch nicht angezeigt, dass ich bei buffed registriert bin... Blasc wurde schon etliche Male neuinstalliert (wobei er TEILWEISE mal nen Age-of-Conan-Pfad haben wollte, irgendwie logisch wenn man wow zockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Jedenfalls hat wohl alles nichts gebracht... Es funzt einfach nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thegnar (12. August 2008)

Habe das gleiche Problem, mein Blasc aktualisiert meine Chars nicht, und bei mir wird nach der Neuinstallation keine blascprofiler.lua in WTF\ACCOUNT\Saved Variables abgelegt. Wenn ich diese Datei aus einer Sicherung reinkopiere wird sie auch nicht upgedatet. Das Blasctray blinkt aber immer schön wenn WoW läuft.

greez
Thegnar


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2008)

Thegnar schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem, mein Blasc aktualisiert meine Chars nicht, und bei mir wird nach der Neuinstallation keine blascprofiler.lua in WTF\ACCOUNT\Saved Variables abgelegt. Wenn ich diese Datei aus einer Sicherung reinkopiere wird sie auch nicht upgedatet. Das Blasctray blinkt aber immer schön wenn WoW läuft.
> 
> greez
> Thegnar



Mit dem Ablegen der BLASCProfiler.lua-Auslagerungsdatei hat BLASC relativ wenig bis garnichts zu tun - das ist die Aufgabe und damit wohl ein Problem des Spiels. Prüfe einfach mal, ob das Addon BLASCProfiler überhaupt in der Addon-Verwaltung des Spiels angezeigt wird und aktiviert ist.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2008)

HSV-Lady84 schrieb:


> Eurem Problem schliesse ich mich an. Hab bei Blasc alles so eingestellt, dass es für alle Chars von mir funzen müsste. Jedoch speichert er für 3 Chars keine Daten und aktualisiert sie auch nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zu den 3 Charakteren: Hast du die Suche auf buffed.de genutzt und nach den vermissten Charakteren gesucht? 

Zum letzten "Fehler": Hast du das Age-of-Conan-Plugin bei der Installation blind mit aktiviert und Age of Conan überhaupt nicht auf deinem Rechner installiert?


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2008)

Mexx8828 schrieb:


> Der Blasclient bzw. der buffed Ordner ist im wow Hauptverzeichnis. Ja ich kenn die Einstellung und ich hab da nur ein Profil aktiv und das ist Kashirá. Aber nichtmal von dem Char speichert er was ab.



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=807795


----------



## Mexx8828 (12. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=807795




hab ich geschaut nochmal deinstalliert etc. geht immernoch nicht kann mir nicht mal jemand per ICQ helfen?

270114402 ICQ Nummer von mir

mfg Mexx8828


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (12. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zu den 3 Charakteren: Hast du die Suche auf buffed.de genutzt und nach den vermissten Charakteren gesucht?
> 
> Zum letzten "Fehler": Hast du das Age-of-Conan-Plugin bei der Installation blind mit aktiviert und Age of Conan überhaupt nicht auf deinem Rechner installiert?




Zu der 1. Frage: Ja ich habe die Suche auf buffed.de genutzt um nach den vermissten Chars zu suchen. Dort habe ich sie auch gefunden, allerdings stimmen die Level-Angabe dort nicht. Z.B. mein Char "Sabimba" ist mittlerweile Lvl 52 und wird bei buffed.de noch mit Level 41 angezeigt. 

Zu der 2. Frage: Um nochmal sicher zu gehen, habe ich Blasc wieder komplett deinstalliert und anschließend neuinstalliert. Das AcO-Plugin habe ich dabei deaktiviert. Jetzt bekomme ich aber immer wieder die Fehlermeldung:

Error executing SQL "
CREATE TABLE "WebAccounts" (
"WID" TEXT,
"UserName" TEXT,
"PassHash" TEXT,
"Accounttype" INTEGER DEFAULT (1)
);
" : table "WebAccounts" already exists.

Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter. Bitte hilf mir




Soo, jetzt habe ich es dann nach etlichen Versuchen doch noch installieren können. Werde dann mal etwas etwa zocken und mich wieder melden. Allerdings habe ich jetzt schon gesehen, dass im Blasc nur der Server Lordaeron ausgewählt werden kann. Ich habe aber auch auf Proudmore einen Char :-( 

Naja drückt mir die Daumen :-)


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. August 2008)

Mein Problem ist das hier:

Mir ist aufgefallen das mein Magier auf meiner
My-Buffed Seite immernoch Level 33
ist und noch die alten Items an hat.
Habe in WoW Blasc aktiviert
und immer so am laufen (also das Programm noch)
,aber jedes mal steht dran es hat die Daten übertragen,
ich sehe davon aber nichts.
Habe bei Blasc meine Accountdaten von Buffed eigegeben 
und meinen WoW Account bei Blasc ausgewählt.
Es passiert aber immernoch nichts.
Das geht jetzt schon so eine Woche lang.

Ich weiß echt nichtmehr weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexx8828 (12. August 2008)

kann jetzt mir endlich mal einer helfen ICH WILL das auch haben -.-

/EDIT

Aufeinmal sieht man doch nen Charakter allerdings ist der lv 31 und ich bin schon 38. Es geht scheinbar doch? Also ist die Datenbank die das abspeichert so langsam?


----------



## Arazak (13. August 2008)

Hallo Buffed-User,
ich wollte mal fragen ob vielleicht jemand weiß, wo genau die Daten über die Charaktere festgehalten werden.
Ich finde es extrem störend wenn mir dauernd angezeigt wird, dass Daten von Charakteren nicht übertragen wurden die ich schon längst gelöscht habe, oder dass da noch die Daten von den Charakteren eines Kollegen drin gespeichert sind, weil sich dieser mal auf meinem PC eingeloggt hat.
Vielleicht kann man das ja manuell verändern..

Ebenso frage ich mich, warum ein Charakter gar nicht hochgeladen wird, obwohl dieser aktiviert wurde und auch schon länger existiert als Charaktere, die bereits hochgeladen worden sind und nicht so ein hohes Level haben.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe,
Ara

P.S.: In den Anwendungsdaten hab ich schon nachgeschaut, im Programme/buffed-Ordner ist nichts zu finden und die Charaktere aus der BlascProfilerConfig.lua-Datei in dem Addons-Ordner habe ich schon verbannt; hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (13. August 2008)

Bei mir das selbe Problem!
Mein Magier ist 40 und wird noch als 32 angezeigt.
Ich bekomme immer die Meldung das die Daten erfolgreich hochgeladen wurden, aber sehen tu ich davon nichts.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (13. August 2008)

hallo leute

naja mein problem ist, dass blasc (obwohl ich mit blasc 2.5 alles richtig konfiguriert habe) meine vier characktere nicht autobloggt und updated.

auch unter mein profil auf buffed.de ist alles korrekt eingestellt und die autoblog funktion bei charackteren aktiviert.

kann mir ein mod etwas dazu sagen oder ihr? irgendwelche ähnliche erfahrungen oder hilfestellungen?

danke euch.

lg kazo

ps: ich hab vista 32


----------



## Thegnar (13. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mit dem Ablegen der BLASCProfiler.lua-Auslagerungsdatei hat BLASC relativ wenig bis garnichts zu tun - das ist die Aufgabe und damit wohl ein Problem des Spiels. Prüfe einfach mal, ob das Addon BLASCProfiler überhaupt in der Addon-Verwaltung des Spiels angezeigt wird und aktiviert ist.



Ah ok da hab ich noch nicht nachgeschaut, danke fürn Tip mach ich heute Abend.


----------



## Mexx8828 (13. August 2008)

Also bei mir ist der Schurke mittlerweile auf 36. Ich weiss ja nicht was da gemacht wurde weil ich hab nix verstellt und geht scheinbar jetzt warum auch immer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist eigentlich der Link für die Visitenkarte, wenn man unten auf das Charakter nicht gefunden klickt erscheint das Profil der Schurkin aber so kann ich es nicht anzeigen lassn mit dem Bild jemand ne Idee warum?


----------



## Ocian (13. August 2008)

Mexx8828 schrieb:


> jemand ne Idee warum?



Dein Charakter hat ein Sonderzeichen im namen, dieses kann vom Browser nicht richtig interpretiert werden und dadurch stimmt zwar der Link, aber es wird kein Bild angezeigt.
An einer Lösung wird bereits gearbeitet.


----------



## Mexx8828 (13. August 2008)

Ich kann auch mal versuchen Kashira nur mit a umzubennen. Kann aber nicht versprechen das es dann geht.


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (13. August 2008)

HSV-Lady84 schrieb:


> Zu der 1. Frage: Ja ich habe die Suche auf buffed.de genutzt um nach den vermissten Chars zu suchen. Dort habe ich sie auch gefunden, allerdings stimmen die Level-Angabe dort nicht. Z.B. mein Char "Sabimba" ist mittlerweile Lvl 52 und wird bei buffed.de noch mit Level 41 angezeigt.
> 
> Zu der 2. Frage: Um nochmal sicher zu gehen, habe ich Blasc wieder komplett deinstalliert und anschließend neuinstalliert. Das AcO-Plugin habe ich dabei deaktiviert. Jetzt bekomme ich aber immer wieder die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...




So, also wenn ich die buffed.de Suche nutze ist Sabimba jetzt auch Level 52. Laut meiner mybuffed-Seite habe ich nur 3 Chras, das stimmt vorne und hinten nichz. Also jetzt macht´s echt keinen Bock mehr. Wenn die angaben nicht stimmen, frag ich mich, wozu ich regist bin und Blasc überhaupt noch auf meinen Rechner haben soll.


----------



## Cazor (13. August 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert das schon ewig nicht. Habe das Addon aktiv bei allen Chars und lade auch neue Versionen nach.
Mittlerweile sind die angezeigten Chars schon länger als ein Jahr nicht aktuell während neue, zB meine Jägerin auf 70 ist und noch gar nicht angezeigt wird.
Würde mich auch freuen über eine Hilfe.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. August 2008)

dass die chars auf buffed.de nicht bzw. verpsätet geupdatet werden müsste doch mittlerweile jeder mitbekommen haben. und wenn jemand mal die sufu benutzen würde, würde er auch antworten auf das problem finden.

Die Daten sind NICHT Verloren. Sie werden aktuell auf den Server übertragen.
Da aber gerade eine Überarbeitung der Datenbank stattfindet, werden die Daten halt nicht darin gespeichert.

Muss eigentlich jeder nen eigenen Thread dazu aufmachen oder wollt ihr die anderen Threads mit (fast) dem gleichen Thema einfach nicht lesen?


----------



## phexus (13. August 2008)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> dass die chars auf buffed.de nicht bzw. verpsätet geupdatet werden müsste doch mittlerweile jeder mitbekommen haben. und wenn jemand mal die sufu benutzen würde, würde er auch antworten auf das problem finden.
> 
> Die Daten sind NICHT Verloren. Sie werden aktuell auf den Server übertragen.
> Da aber gerade eine Überarbeitung der Datenbank stattfindet, werden die Daten halt nicht darin gespeichert.
> ...


verschwinde in diese Threads wenn dir nix bessres einfällt. Meine aktuellen Daten werden also seit einem Jahr übertragen. Cazors auch. Aha. Lies wenigstens was hier steht. Hier warten Leute auf Hilfe und nicht auf son Schlaumeier wie dich.
Ab in den Mittwochsthread.


----------



## Cazor (13. August 2008)

jopp.

Ich habe Blasc mehrfach vollständig entfernt, geupdatet und SuFu benutzt, es geht halt nicht. Hab auch ehrlich gesagt die Schn.... voll.


----------



## Ocian (13. August 2008)

Cazor, um welche Chars geht es denn genau und auf welchem Server befinden sie sich. Damit man überhaupt mal danach suchen kann.
Ist der BlascClient in deiner Firewall auch freigegeben, nicht das die Daten gar nicht übermittelt werden können?
Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du?

Cazor, dein Verhalten mit den Posts sind nicht gerade Ehrenvoll. Ich glaub du verstehst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

